# Animal VS Universal



## jmcdonald0719 (Sep 5, 2015)

Ok I'm new to work to get a strength and a nice physic. I have tried products and trying to get my hands on these but only through the web. No one near me sells it and I am trying to get general infomation on what makes them different. Any one that has used the product please let me know.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Dema (Sep 5, 2015)

They are the same company! Just go to their websites and find out whatcha looking for


----------



## jmcdonald0719 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dema said:


> They are the same company! Just go to their websites and find out whatcha looking for


I did but their site doesn't show much. Only the animal shows the protein. I'll try again.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## buyusapeptides (Nov 23, 2015)

My opinion...ANIMAL is the hardcore, Universal is the mainstream. The Universal products are geared for everyone from the novice, to the profesional, Animal is the elite, no bullshit crowd "Shut up and Train"!

Adult Emojis | Dirty Emojis | Love Emojis | Christmas Emojis


----------

